# Uptime!



## iTails (Aug 10, 2011)

How long has your computer been on?


----------



## Draconas (Aug 10, 2011)

About an hour for my laptop, 1 day, 9 hours, and 30 minutes for my desktop though it's gonna reboot when this game finishes downloading, yay windows updates.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 10, 2011)

i turn my computer off every night to conserve power. (our energy bill gets real high)
The longest it's been on was like, 2 weeks.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesterday.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Obtuse tail said:


> i turn my computer off every night to conserve power. (our energy bill gets real high)



I do the same thing, unless I'm downloading something massive or if it's just plain slow. The longest has been 2 days.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 11, 2011)

There


----------



## Draconas (Aug 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> There



I'm gonna guess but, is that a year?


----------



## DW_ (Aug 11, 2011)

Draconas said:


> I'm gonna guess but, is that a year?



One day.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2011)

My computer typically only turns off for the following reasons:

Power failure
Upgrades
Cleaning


Uptime readings are not accurate due to the following:

Triple-boot between Windows 7, Ubuntu 11.04 and OS X 10.6.7
Update installation
Any other random reboot


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2011)

4 hours is the average,
10 Hours is the record.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine only shuts down for power outages and kernel upgrades, and the former is happening quite a lot thanks to the later than usual rainy season.  It's not uncommon for me to have a season or two of continuous uptime.

Except on Windows.  I have to reboot at least once a week just to do simple things without slowdowns, hangups, and crashes.


----------



## johnny (Aug 25, 2011)

Twelve minutes ^_^


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 25, 2011)

Home:
20:46:45 up 18 days,  8:31,  2 users,  load average: 1.53, 1.39, 1.15

Work:
20:47:27 up 160 days,  2:21,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05

I think its previous uptime was about 50 days. It's only ever been rebooted once since I installed the OS.


----------

